# Ready to hit the coast



## Coonass2texan (Jul 12, 2014)

So I have been in Texas for 7 years now finally moved close enough to start hitting the surf and marshes on a regular basis. I used to go to Grand Isle, La, nice bay to walk and the surf had jetties you could walk/swim to and fish the other side. Most places you could drive right on the beach and camp. I do not care about facilities; just need some good water to fish for the weekends. I live north San Antonio so looking at 3 to 4 hour drive. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

Aransas Pass to Port Aransas --nice fishing and camping on both side of the road several bait stands there too--my fav is the last place you can turn to your left going to Port A--good parking lots of room to wade if a ship is parked there they will be behind those ships..


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Here's a travel tip, do not take Hwy 181 going south if you think you're in a hurry. Lots of oil field & tourist traffic, especially from Floresville to Beeville. Take IH37 down. For surf fishing & camping, Port A to PINS.

Have fun.


----------



## Coonass2texan (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Time to get the rods out and hit the water. Should have time in the next month or so.


----------

